# Question for those that don't use CA accelerator?



## TonyL (Oct 27, 2016)

For those "Tea-Totallers" who abstain from accelerator (on a CA finish - not drinking it ):

How long between apply do you wait to for the CA coat to dry between thin coats and medium coats.

For example (this is just an example):



1 minute for between thin coats
3 minutes for between medium coats.
I do understand that there are countless variables that will affect drying times from humidity, to changes in the Earth's axis, to the rate at which the polar ice caps are melting. I am just putting-out some feelers.

Motivation for the question:  I am thinking about not using it any more. Motivation for the motivation: I am lazy - don't like to engage in superfluous steps.

Thank you for reading and responding.


----------



## Edgar (Oct 27, 2016)

Generally about 15 seconds between coats of thin CA - a little longer (30-45 sec) if I put on more than 6 coats. I should mention that I apply very thin coats - just one or two drops on a folded paper towel at the same speed that I turn (around 2500).

After my final coat, I let it spin a couple of minutes then apply & buff carnauba wax (white Hut bar). 

It's not a high-build, encased in plastic look, and may not be the best result for those who sell pens, but I like it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 27, 2016)

Don't drink tea but I will put my 2 ¢ in I do not use accelerator when finishing pens. I put 3 to 4 coats of thin CA and that is very little time between. I let the lathe run. Usually a minute or 2. Then 3 to 4 coats of med and the time is varied because as you mentioned too many variables. Probably 5 to 10 minutes between. Sometimes I go something else so the time between coats is not written in stone. But those are averages. Then let sit for 24 hours or more and polish. I am never in a rush when it comes to making pens. I never commit to time schedules. Life is too short. Not sure how this helps you. I do use Satellite Hot Stuff CA which will make a difference too probably. Not sure if all CA dries at the same rate. Good luck with your findings.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 27, 2016)

I do the same as Edgar 10-15 sec between coats of thin CA, but I do use BO after 4 thin coats it does act like an accelerator but also smooths the CA and binds to form a harder finish.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you. I have been experimenting, but like to learn from the experience of others


----------



## Mr Vic (Oct 27, 2016)

triw51 said:


> I do the same as Edgar 10-15 sec between coats of thin CA, but I do use BO after 4 thin coats it does act like an accelerator but also smooths the CA and binds to form a harder finish.


 
BO? Doesn't the CA stick to the pit hairs...Sorry couldn't resist.

I've used all three of the above methods. I was also using the Stick Fast Finishing CA for a while. Good results but the extended cure time prompted me to use accelerator. 

Your best bet is to turn down a piece of wood and test the cure time. Temperature, Humidity and yes altitude can make quite a difference in cure time.


----------



## farmer (Oct 28, 2016)

*accelerator*

I don't us accelerator and now I don't use CA .
Most of the time the accelerator would make the finish crack .
On my pocket chalkers I cant rotate those because they are not straight so did the CA finish all by hand .
Including buffing or polishing the finish out .

All of my CA finishes felt soft, I used stick fast .

I was putting on thicker coats and it would take 30minutes for the finish to dry .

Some times the first coat on certain woods would crystalized and it would have to be sanded down and start all over ..
I have done allot of CA finishes . maybe I was doing it wrong .
But I am done with a CA finish ..

Epoxy and or Solarez .............. I am just allot happier that I don't have to mess with CA any more


----------



## CREID (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't use accelerator anymore and I don't know how much my procedure will help. Like JT, I am in no hurry. I let the thin coats go for a minute or two, then for the coats of medium I apply and then read a book (not the whole book), then I come back and apply another coat, the number of coats depends on what I am doing, simple finishing or a decal pen. After I am finishing applying coats I wait until the next day to wet sand and polish. And I do drink tea.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## JimB (Oct 28, 2016)

I usually do a BLO/CA finish. I usually just go from one to the next without any waiting in between. I'm not rushing but not really waiting either but I guess by the time I squirt the next BLO or CA on the paper towel and apply it to the blank 10 or 15 seconds have passed.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, here goes - My take.

*First,* I am not a tee-totaler on accelerator. But I only use it in unusual situations, determined by "I've tried everything else but . . ." Experienced folks know that one in fifty or one in a hundred times when nothing seems to go right, changed CA, took it off, put new on, used a heat blower, fanned it, etc. So, yes I do on rare occasions.

*Second,* I do flat work and a few bowls. Most guys I know spend a week to months building something beautiful and rush the finish. To me, at least 1/3 the time spent on building should be put on the finish. Same for pens. I like the speed of CA but I am not addicted to it. If "First" above doesn't accomplish the task, I step back, put a new coat or two or three on of medium/thick and let it set overnight, or two. The goal is a good looking pen, not an Indianapolis 500 race. 

I really think we are obsessive about the "speed" at which we try to finish a pen. Think "Martin" and his 30 Day pen finish.

*Third,* A "90% of the time" truth: Unless a pen is being made in a continuously "even/consistently" controlled environment, there will be occasional problems, and accelerator solves some and creates more problems in others. Temperature changes, temperature levels, humidity changes and levels alter the rate and kind of reaction of both CA and accelerator - and often independently of each other, frustrating the situation. Smooth, clear, bumpy white spots, later appearing white cloud or early white cloudiness. I have that fairly well figured out for the Mid-South and for coastal areas of Japan. But it is different in dry areas. That is not to say that we don't hit below 40% humidity for weeks on end at times in the Mid South. The problem is that Accelerator works most of the time and we expect it to work ALL of the time. Trying to figure out the variables such as temp, humidity, CA brand or age is as inconsistent as a man trying to figure out why roses worked well as a gift to his wife one time, and not the next time!


----------



## lhowell (Oct 28, 2016)

I use accelerator off and on...just depends on how much shop time I can get in the evenings. When I don't, I use the PSI thin finishers glue, put a few drops on the shop towel pad, run it across the blank or blanks (at 500rpm) and then wait 30 seconds or so before applying another coat. I like to give it a "finger test" every now and then where I will lightly touch my finger to the blank to see if the previous coat has dried. This has sometimes ended in disastrous results and a lot more sanding to remove the tacky messed up layer of CA glue!
Most times now though I will use the PSI pump spray accelerator and hit the layer of CA with a few fine mists (like 1/4 to 1/2 pumps) and then use a clean piece of shop towel to wipe any residual accelerator off before going to the next layer and do this up to 8-10 coats of thin CA.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chasper (Oct 28, 2016)

Almost instant from one coat to the next, no liquid spray accelerator, I do give it a hard rub with paper towel for 10-15 seconds, the paper towel is my accelerator.


----------

